# Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC



## Gast1324 (20. Februar 2010)

*Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

Hi ich suche für meine HTPC einen sehr leisen Luftkühler bis ~ 12 dba( darf auch passiver sein) und er darf auch nur eine höhe bis ungefähr 9 cm haben.
und ich suche noch 2 sehr leise 120 lüfter. der preiss darf bis 30€ euro für beide gehen.
MFG ROgASh


----------



## Folterknecht (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

Was für ne CPU soll denn gekühlt werden, dat ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zw. 800er Celeron und Core i7 795 extreme ... 

Und vor allem wie viel Platz bietet Dein Gehäuse (Link)?


----------



## Gast1324 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Fusion Remote - silver
prozessor amd 4850e

breite und länge ist egal ist genug platz fürm kühler nur die höhe darf nicht über 9.4 cm sein


----------



## RSX (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

Vielleicht ist das was für dich:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken

+

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm


----------



## moe (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

wie wärs denn mit nem big shuriken, oder nem silverstone nt06? (wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, wie gut der silverstone ist.)

e: zu langsam...


----------



## Gast1324 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

so also der cpu kühler ist gut aber die lüfter sind zu laut höchstens bis 13 dba


----------



## NeroNobody (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

Den db-Angaben kann man nicht wirklich glauben da es kein einheitliches Messverfahren gibt, der Lüfter vom Scythe  Big Shurikan sind aber relativ leise und kaum zu hören. 
Ansonsten empfehl ich dir Noisblocker 

mfg Nero


----------



## Monsterclock (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

Ich hab genau in das Case auch nen HTPC gebaut mit nem Scythe Ninaj mini (Scythe Ninja mini Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMNJ-1100) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) ohne den Lüfter und an der Seite würd ich dir NB multiframe oder NB BlackSilentPRO (Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-S1, 120x120x25mm, 750rpm, 58m³/h, 8dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland / Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) empfehlen.


----------



## TAZ (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

Naja auf die dbA Werte würd ich pfeiffen, misst ehhh jeder Hersteller anders.

Gut sind die Silent Wings von be quiet, die Multiframe und Black Silent (Pro) von Noiseblocker, auch die Enermax Cluster und Everest sind sehr leise...

Am Ende entscheidet dein persönlicher Geschmack....

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S1 - 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Everest UCEV12 - 120mm Blue LED


Nur einige gute Lüfter....


----------



## Gast1324 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

ok^^ 
nehme jetzt wahrscheinlich den ninja mini und noisblocker
thx für die hilfe
MFG Roagsh


----------



## NeroNobody (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

Der is aber über 11cm hoch!


----------



## Monsterclock (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

stimmt aber ich hab den in dieses gehäuse in der schwarzen ausführung reingebaut...


----------



## Insidious (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lautloser Cpu kühler für HTPC*

Ich würde dir zum BigShuriken raten, der ist wirklich so gut
wie unhörbar!


----------

